# Make hydration great again “You are what you pee. ”



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Permissions to re-print....

Make hydration great again
Posted on March 12, 2016 by Virginia Tims-Lawson Views: 1
Woman Drinking Water
"You are what you pee. "

Ok, this saying probably won't catch on, but there is a lot of truth to it. The color of your urine can reveal a lot about your health. It's especially useful in determining if you're drinking enough water, which at least two thirds of Americans aren't.

If your pee is clear, you're drinking too much water. If your pee is anywhere from pale to transparent yellow, you're healthy and well hydrated. Any darker than that and you're getting in to dehydration territory and need to up your water intake.

The exact amount of water needed varies per person, but a general rule of thumb for a person of average weight is to take your body weight, divide it in half and drink that many ounces of water per day. Drink less if you're overweight. Drink more if you're underweight.

So why is dehydration so common? Simply put&#8230; it's more enjoyable to drink coffee, tea, soda, alcohol and flavored drinks. But some of these are diuretics and actually cause dehydration. Others are laden with chemicals and calories. Soda, the unhealthiest drink of them all, is both.

The fact is, no other drink even comes close to having the health benefits of water. Here are a few simple tips, tricks and recipes to make reaching your daily H20 goal easier, more fun and more enjoyable!

Buy a reusable water bottle and mark it with time-oriented goals

Having a water bottle handy at all times is an excellent way to increase your water intake. Get a high-quality one, even if it costs you a little more. A good stainless steel or heavy-duty plastic bottle is recommended. Make sure that it's BPA free!

In most areas of the United States, drinking water straight from the tap is safe. There are exceptions though. When in doubt, filter it out! There are a number of water filtration systems available including pitchers, counter top filters, faucet or under-sink mounted filters, reverse osmosis systems and even whole house water filters.

Go a step further and come up with your own timed drinking goals. Get some tape or a label maker and mark on your bottle how much water you'd like to drink by a certain time every day. This way you can actually see your water drinking goal and you'll know whether you're on pace, lagging behind or ahead of schedule.

Set a timer and create mental triggers

If you're still having a hard time remembering to drink water, set an alarm on your cellphone. Set a few alarms to go off throughout the day that will remind you that it's time to hydrate.

It's important when you're trying to form long-term habits that you work toward not needing outside reminders. This is where creating mental triggers comes in. For example, when you're hungry, have a glass of water. This will help your stomach and intestines digest food and possibly even curb your appetite. It's common for thirst to be confused as hunger.

Other useful mental triggers can be work-related. When you hang up the phone, take a sip of water. When you send an email, take a sip of water. These sips add up over the course of eight hours.

During non-working hours, try to work drinking water in to your routine. Wake up, drink a glass of water. Before you go to bed, drink a glass of water. If you're watching television, drink water during commercials. If you're at a sporting event, try to finish a bottle of water each quarter or half.

Setting goals and competing with yourself is a great way to stay motivated.

Make water more exciting

A lot of people's main excuse for not drinking enough water? "I just get sick of it." Not anymore, baby!

Here are a few of my personal favorite infused water recipes courtesy of the Food Network.

Strawberry-cucumber water

Directions: Place 8 ounces stemmed and thinly sliced strawberries and 1/2 thinly sliced English cucumber in a pitcher. For still infused water, add 2 quarts of water. For sparkling water, add 1 quart of seltzer during prep and a second quart just before serving. Refrigerate two to four hours to allow the ingredients to infuse. Stir well and strain, discarding the solids. For serving, add fresh strawberries and cucumber slices for garnish and plenty of ice. The infused water will keep refrigerated for up to two days.

Tomato-basil water

Directions: Place 1 diced ripe beefsteak tomato (about 10 ounces) and three sprigs basil (lightly crushed) in a pitcher. For still infused water, add 2 quarts of water. For sparkling water, add 1 quart of seltzer during prep and a second quart just before serving. Refrigerate two to four hours to allow the ingredients to infuse. Stir well and strain, discarding the solids. For serving, add diced tomato and basil sprigs for garnish and plenty of ice. The infused water will keep refrigerated for up to two days. To lightly crush herbs, place them in the palm of your hand and lightly rub your hands together.

Apple-cinnamon water

Directions: Place 2 thinly sliced apples and 4 cinnamon sticks in a pitcher. For still infused water, add 2 quarts of water. For sparkling water, add 1 quart of seltzer during prep and a second quart just before serving. Refrigerate two to four hours to allow the ingredients to infuse. Stir well and strain, discarding the solids. For serving, add fresh apples and cinnamon sticks for garnish and plenty of ice. The infused water will keep refrigerated for up to two days.

You can see a full list of these recipes here: 12 Ways to Make Water the Most Delicious Thing Ever

This entry was posted in Alternative Medicine. Bookmark the permalink.

Make hydration great again - Personal Liberty®


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

This post has it right. Proper hydration is absolutely key to good health. ESPECIALLY if you are getting
ill. If someone can maintain at least a small amount of intake of liquids when ill (yes, there are exceptions)
they will recover faster. Vomiting and diarrhea are you enemies...they will leak water from your body a
lot faster than most people realize. If you're nauseated take small sips...frequently. If you have diarrhea
drink as much as you can. It will help you recover. Sometimes a drink like Gatorade (which is not high in
sugar content) can replenish electrolytes better than just water. But if you don't have Gatorade, that's okay.

Like I said, there are exceptions. No short post can cover all the bases.

Grim


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the scoop on that. Back in the good days we were taught thirst was a good indicator as to whether a person needed to drink water. Guess that theory has now been out dated. As to flavored water...a little added red wine or fruit juice really perks it up. 1/4 cup per quart of water.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a Berky on order to ensure the best hydration possible. However in my area they are 400 bucks and filters are 200 bucks. Expensive and costly to prep a few years worth of filters. But i wonder the cost of not having it too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the scoop on that. Back in the good days we were taught thirst was a good indicator as to whether a person needed to drink water. Guess that theory has now been out dated. As to flavored water...a little added red wine or fruit juice really perks it up. 1/4 cup per quart of water.


Thirst is actually a sign that dehydration is already setting in. If you're thirsty, you're already not getting enough.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yikes. I guess thats why fat boys sweat so much and are always thirsty. This is making sense now.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I have a Berky on order to ensure the best hydration possible. However in my area they are 400 bucks and filters are 200 bucks. Expensive and costly to prep a few years worth of filters. But i wonder the cost of not having it too.


Death... 3 days without water, Death.
I stored Adya Clarity. I am also a distributor. I sell for less than anybody. I sell this worldwide. Water is poor quality in most places.
WaterLiberty.com - Ancient Water Purification System - Black Mica


----------



## walking (Nov 19, 2015)

My understanding of water requirements:

1. Thirst really is not a reliable symptoms of dehydration. You can miss 4-5 liters of water in your body without being thirsty -- speaking from experience.

2. Coffee, tea and light alcoholic drinks, such as beer are good sources of water. Not that I recommend you need to drink these -- but they can hydrate you almost as good as plain water, they do not dehydrate you. Caffeine and alcohol in small (usual) amounts do not have significant diuretic effect.
Dehydration Causes | EHealthStar

3. People have survived up to 8 days without any water and food. So, it is not that you can survive only 3 days. It depends on the ambiental temperature...
Miracle Boy Survivor of the Haiti Earthquake | Reader's Digest

4. You need to drink as much water as you need to replace lost water from your body. If you sweat a lot and lose 5 liters a day you need to consume 5 liters a day. If sedentary and losing 1.5 liters, then it is enough to consume 1.5 liters. Water is also in fruits, potatoes, soups, milk...all this counts as water. There is no one single recommendation about how much to drink. The commonly known "2 liters per day" is a good average for a sedentary person, but if you sweat a lot, you need more.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think its safe to say you need it as our bodies are composed of at least 80% water. 

I think I am not oing to be able to afford that berky and 3 years of filters if i keep eyeing that smith and wesson 9mm revolver from the performance center.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I think its safe to say you need it as our bodies are composed of at least 80% water.
> 
> I think I am not oing to be able to afford that berky and 3 years of filters if i keep eyeing that smith and wesson 9mm revolver from the performance center.


Fortunately the Berkey filter elements last a long time if you maintain them


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Fortunately the Berkey filter elements last a long time if you maintain them


Got a link to proper care?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Thirst is NOT a good indicator of dehydration. Urine color is!

The darker your urine, the more dehydrated you are. You should be aiming for a light yellow color...or even clear. That is a sign of full hydration.

If your urine is dark yellow, or worse, orange, you NEED to drink water and soon....especially when it's hot outside.

Watch your urine and drink accordingly!


----------



## walking (Nov 19, 2015)

I personally believe that when you have pale yellow urine you are already mildly dehydrated. Not to put more drama in this than necessary, but a mild dehydration can make you a bit tired and it's very easy to prevent.

I agree, thirst can be totally unreliable.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Permissions to re-print....
> 
> 
> *If your pee is clear, you're drinking too much water. *If your pee is anywhere from pale to transparent yellow, you're healthy and well hydrated. Any darker than that and you're getting in to dehydration territory and need to up your water intake.


Really? I never heard of drinking too much water, assuming water isn't being rationed. I'm wondering what the researchers say is too much, and what does it do to the body?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

walking said:


> I personally believe that when you have pale yellow urine you are already mildly dehydrated. Not to put more drama in this than necessary, but a mild dehydration can make you a bit tired and it's very easy to prevent.
> 
> I agree, thirst can be totally unreliable.


Read my post to you in another thread regarding your "advice" posts. Oh, and your contention about urine color is totally wrong. You are NOT dehydrated when your urine is light yellow.

Who the hell are you? You've been posting "advice" since joining in numerous threads without ever having posted an introduction, and what your qualifications are that gives you the background and experience to "advise" us.

You might notice if you look, that there are quite a few members here with both combat and civilian medical experience, including ME. So far, you have not impressed!

Suggest you immediately post an Intro as is expected of new members, and keep your opinions to yourself until you do so.

Cheers,

SittingElf
Pro Pilot
Former SpecOps Medic.


----------



## walking (Nov 19, 2015)

I have studied medicine at University of Ljubljana/Slovenia, but I do not work as a doctor. In the last five years I've mainly researched about nutrients, also about water and dehydration.

Mild dehydration (1-2% loss of body weight) can cause pale yellow urine, which is described in various medical textbooks and websites. Pale yellow urine does not always mean dehydration, as it was maybe understood from my above post. Also--referring to another post above--clear urine does not necessary mean overhydration and can be completely normal.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hm. It is a real place.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

walking said:


> My understanding of water requirements:
> 
> 1. Thirst really is not a reliable symptoms of dehydration. You can miss 4-5 liters of water in your body without being thirsty -- speaking from experience.
> 
> ...


Thirst is a good reliable symptom your body wants water...but not the only indicator of dehydration--so correct

The point of coffee, tea, etc is not that they lack water, but they contain things that either contribute to fluid loss or vasel-constrictors and are not as efficient at rehydration as water.

Sure some people have survived up to 8 days...but 3 days is a good rule for most folks. It's like saying Because a Nordic person can survive outdoor naked for hours at -40, we all should plan for that...not logical.

How do you measure how much water you sweat or your body consumes? The general rule works for most.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Annie said:


> Really? I never heard of drinking too much water, assuming water isn't being rationed. I'm wondering what the researchers say is too much, and what does it do to the body?


Yes Annie, there have been cases of death due to over hydration. It causes an an Electrolyte/sodium imbalance/Dilution that can harm you.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjE4_nIgNPMAhVW9mMKHbKUDTIQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nbcnews.com%2Fid%2F16614865%2Fns%2Fus_news-life%2Ft%2Fwoman-dies-after-water-drinking-contest%2F&usg=AFQjCNHVacI8_RJfeXgsGxHjjIl52UbnnQ&bvm=bv.121658157,d.cGc

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjE4_nIgNPMAhVW9mMKHbKUDTIQFghAMAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cbsnews.com%2Fnews%2Fgeorgia-teen-dies-from-drinking-too-much-water-gatorade%2F&usg=AFQjCNFDn44pm2pcVBAp18R8dEDa7DArAA


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This post is Pissing me off!


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> This post is Pissing me off!


Sorry bout that UC, I was defending your OP. It was good information but "walking" started trying to redefine everything, and you made a valid point before plugging a product, which is a respectable way to do it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> Sorry bout that UC, I was defending your OP. It was good information but "walking" started trying to redefine everything, and you made a valid point before plugging a product, which is a respectable way to do it.


I was being sarcastic since the thread was about peeing 
All good...


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> I was being sarcastic since the thread was about peeing
> All good...


I warned everyone that I'm slow on the humor thing, and have a dry sense of humor...I get it.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

DRY sense of humor...nice one

You clearly need to drink more water


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

FLPrepper said:


> DRY sense of humor...nice one
> 
> You clearly need to drink more water


I feel like a roman statue


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> Yes Annie, there have been cases of death due to over hydration. It causes an an Electrolyte/sodium imbalance/Dilution that can harm you.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjE4_nIgNPMAhVW9mMKHbKUDTIQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nbcnews.com%2Fid%2F16614865%2Fns%2Fus_news-life%2Ft%2Fwoman-dies-after-water-drinking-contest%2F&usg=AFQjCNHVacI8_RJfeXgsGxHjjIl52UbnnQ&bvm=bv.121658157,d.cGc
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjE4_nIgNPMAhVW9mMKHbKUDTIQFghAMAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cbsnews.com%2Fnews%2Fgeorgia-teen-dies-from-drinking-too-much-water-gatorade%2F&usg=AFQjCNFDn44pm2pcVBAp18R8dEDa7DArAA


I have no experience in the medical field but I have seen this happen. The individual was trying to clean out her system prior to a drug test. She drank so much water that she gave herself a seizure. Fortunately for her, she was able to get medical attention right away and survived. Unfortunately they drew some blood to find out what was wrong with her and that's how they found out about the drugs.


----------

